
Show HN A simple script to use pug with any Python framework - multiversecoder
https://github.com/multiversecoder/pug4py
======
multiversecoder
My first experience with python and web development. This is the script I made
today to use pug.js with any python framework.

Tell me what you think and how to improve it, I accept advice, critiques and
collaborations. :)

~~~
sdegutis
Very good for a first experience. If you can still edit the title, maybe add
Show HN to the beginning.

~~~
multiversecoder
And also my first experience with hacker news (lol). I changed the title.
Thank you.

